# Ariens 4-speed transaxle help



## knucklebuster (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anybody on here have experience with transaxles? I have an older Ariens lawn tractor model 931012 with a 4-speed manual transaxle (Peerless model 2335). I'm thinking the trans has major problems because it jumps out of gear and sometimes binds up to the point of popping off both drive belts. It even broke the center hub of the drive pully which somebody re-worked to make it usable. I guess my question is, how difficult is it to work on these transaxles? I have a parts list with a diagram. I am mechanical but after viewing the diagram, it looks to be a handfull. Plus is it worth fixing, or just find another transaxle...or junk the tractor. Did any other tractors come with this same transaxle? Maybe i could find a used one somewhere. Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

they are not all that bad to work on. Just need a clean area and take your time and you should have no problems. Not sure what that trans runs cost wise but I can check in the am we are an ariens dealer Ill pm you a price.


----------



## Pudgie (Jan 22, 2009)

knucklebuster said:


> Does anybody on here have experience with transaxles? I have an older Ariens lawn tractor model 931012 with a 4-speed manual transaxle (Peerless model 2335). I'm thinking the trans has major problems because it jumps out of gear and sometimes binds up to the point of popping off both drive belts. It even broke the center hub of the drive pully which somebody re-worked to make it usable. I guess my question is, how difficult is it to work on these transaxles? I have a parts list with a diagram. I am mechanical but after viewing the diagram, it looks to be a handfull. Plus is it worth fixing, or just find another transaxle...or junk the tractor. Did any other tractors come with this same transaxle? Maybe i could find a used one somewhere. Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


GO TO WWW.SEDKC.COM AND YOU CAN GET A NEW ONE FOR $49.95!


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

From what I see ariens does not list a part # for that trans in the ipl's


----------

